# I'm *NEW* to CAT-2012, need help expert suggestion for Books & Newspaper.



## kool (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys,
I dont know where to ask this question so i'm asking here.

I'm totally new to any competitive exam, recently i joined IMS coaching for CAT-2012 & for other MBA entrance exam. I'm BBA 2nd year student (SMU-DE). *And i'm facing problems in GD and Presentation in IMS class.Teachers gives sudden topic to have GD or debate, and i keep silent because i dont know much about that topic.
*
_My 3 recent topic was:
1) Youngsters like ancient music/art.
2) Betting should be legalized in sports in India.
3) Sitting person has good salary than standing person._

*I'm very bad in politics & cricket news.*  Guys i really need your help to improve my general knowledge & English. So i can have good GD. I'm good in giving presentation if i get 1 day to prepare it. But my mind gets blank when teacher gives sudden topic to have GD+PRESENTATION. my friends are suggesting different things, some says try to read English newspaper like Indian Express or Telegraph. Some suggesting to read Times of India. I'm so confused. My problem is that i don't understand the news & information related to politics, Indian history & cricket. But I'm very good in Computer subjects, IT, science, maths & music, movies 

So guys suggest me whatever u like, and also suggest me any good books, newspaper, novel to read so i can expand my knowledge.

I just want to improve my English(GD) + GK.

Any idea about these books:
*pdgroup.upkar.in/UploadedFiles/images/large/790%20-%20A(3).jpg *pdgroup.upkar.in/UploadedFiles/images/large/819%20-%20A(2).jpg



*Or any other suggestion for newbie.*


----------



## prepare4bank (Jan 2, 2012)

hi, first of all i like to say don,t worry, it may happen with newbies. for English you should read Norman Lewis book, the hindu news paper.( the Hindu covers your GS part also).  try to think in English, it will help u a lot.
if possible see holly wood movies.

thanks


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jan 3, 2012)

don't worry....it takes time...best would be to go through The Hindu & Times of India (not the whole news paper but only their editorial section) & if possible solve Wren-Martin to brush up your basics in English.
As regard to the above books..they will be helpful to you only in exam like (IIFT,SNAP,etc) where they ask GK questions too..
As far as i know..IMS does provide you with a GK study material..


you can also visit forums dedicated specifically for MBA exams..

PagalGuy
TotalGadha


----------



## kool (Jan 3, 2012)

prepare4bank said:


> hi, first of all i like to say don,t worry, it may happen with newbies. for English you should read Norman Lewis book, the hindu news paper.( the Hindu covers your GS part also).  try to think in English, it will help u a lot.
> if possible see holly wood movies.
> 
> thanks





A_n_k_i_t said:


> don't worry....it takes time...best would be to go through The Hindu & Times of India (not the whole news paper but only their editorial section) & if possible solve Wren-Martin to brush up your basics in English.
> As regard to the above books..they will be helpful to you only in exam like (IIFT,SNAP,etc) where they ask GK questions too..
> As far as i know..IMS does provide you with a GK study material..
> 
> ...



thank u so much guys.......... I've started watching english movies, speaking in front of mirror.


----------

